# e-Cigarette's Now Contain Malware



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

If you smoke an e-Cigarette here's a good reason to quit. 


> Smoking will not only damage your health but also your computer, as e-cigarettes manufactured in China are reportedly being used to spread malicious software through the USB connection used to charge the device.
> 
> A recent post to social news site Reddit detailed how the computer of an executive at a large corporation had been infected with malware from an undetermined source. Further investigation apparently revealed that it had stemmed from a $5 e-cigarette bought from the online auction site eBay.


To read the whole article click the link: https://www.yahoo.com/tech/e-cigarette-from-china-infected-mans-computer-with-103466334849.html


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

It's certainly a good reason not to let arbitrary pieces of hardware use your computer as a charging station.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Well that one was telegraphed a mile away.
A ban on USB is just that, and the security experts at that company need sacking.


----------

